# Firefox bug?



## Rhisiart (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.orthobase.org/spinebase

This simple web page shows nicely in Explorer, Opera and Safari. But in Firefox a large body of it is missing.

Does anyone have an idea what bug may be causing this?


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 4, 2008)

You're code is jacked.  

1. Use divs not tables for your css layout
2. Use an external css file, not inline as your styles are
3. You have paragraph tags but no div tags outlining that your body copy should be on white. I feel setting up divs will fix this issue.

FF is more literal than IE, meaning that IE will fill in the white, "Assuming" you want that, while FF will only do what your code tells it to do. Hence why the white isn't present behind your black text.

Go here for more:
http://www.htmldog.com


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 4, 2008)

I found it. Your bg color for your table isn't recognized by FF. Go with #FFFFFF for white, not the strange color you've chosen.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Netbasso. A big help. I am grateful to you for working the solution.

I'll just need to change the image colours now to match the background.

BTW, I got the funny colour from iWeb!


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad it fixed it! iWeb, obviously, has some colors that aren't recognized by all browsers. That's why I call them "weird".


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 8, 2008)

www.w3schools.com


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 8, 2008)

cj mac osx ipod said:


> www.w3schools.com



+1


----------

